# how is this made



## old folks (Jun 13, 2006)

I am not one of those people who can look at a pen and figure out how it was made. I am posting a pic of a pen I saw on line and I will ask if anyone can tell me how to make one like it. 
  I do not sell my pens, I make them for family and friends and as gifts. I would sincerely appreciate any help I am given. TY
                                                     John






   This is a 30-06 mini clicker


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2006)

With out seeing it in person and being able to take it apart, I would have to say it's a modified click pen. And since it appears not to be long enough for a Parker style refill, it would probabley be a mini Cross refill.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually, it looks like a modified Bic clicker to me. I made many of these when I first started turning several years ago (before I got into real pens []).

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------

